# Weight Perception



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 31, 2006)

Isn't it so funny how our views of ourselves are so different from everyone else's?

Sometimes you look in the mirror and see an image that no-one else sees. You think you look fat, everyone else thinks you look great. You think you look great, and you have those damn people watchers making fun of you! (unbeknownst to you)

I haven't worked out in about 2 weeks (if you follow my fitness journal you know this) and when I look at myself in the mirror I feel like I'm back to what I looked like before I started working out three months ago. Now I know this is just silly, but I still feel that way. I know it's silly b/c just today one of my coworkers was like "whoa, look at your flat tummy..." and all I could think was yeah right. But I know she's right b/c she doesn't have a biased view.

So next time you're dumping on yourself, just chill out. Because it's usually not as bad as we make it out to be. I've always felt in life, there's always someone who is better then you, has more then you and so forth...but it's the same on the flip side. Someone else who has less then you, thinks you are better then them is envying you. somewhere out there there's someone who's going to be giving you compliments and someone who's going to be putting you down. So always try to be happy with the way you are and what you've got at that very moment!! 
Embrace and Love yourself unconditionally!


----------



## bottleblack (May 31, 2006)

Very well stated!


----------



## Shimmer (May 31, 2006)

it's a hard shift to make, accepting compliments when we are so used to seeing our flaws...


----------



## Wattage (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for this, Jennifer!! You are right that we often have a skewed view of ourselves... I know I sure do. I didn't want to wear a short sleeved shirt today because I don't have any sort of tan yet... But then I though "Ta hell with it! I doubt anyone will even notice." And the reality is that I think most people don't notice our imperfections - at least not on the level we do!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 31, 2006)

short sleeved shirts always do me in because I feel like the place they hit causes my arms to look fat. So I almost always wind up wearing a zipper hoodie. :/


----------



## Wattage (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_short sleeved shirts always do me in because I feel like the place they hit causes my arms to look fat. So I almost always wind up wearing a zipper hoodie. :/_

 
LOL my sentiments about the short sleeved shirt exactly!! Damn I wish hoodies were included in my "Business Casual" repetoire!!


----------



## dollbabybex (May 31, 2006)

I look back at photos of when i thought i was apparantly fat.... and im like nicole richie or something!!! but back then i was dear cert i was overweight!!CRAZY!!

my friend on the otherhand always loved her figure and hated her nose, had her nose done, then all of a sudden she was 'fat'!! crazy,huh?


----------



## Shimmer (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_LOL my sentiments about the short sleeved shirt exactly!! Damn I wish hoodies were included in my "Business Casual" repetoire!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
add in the fact that I keep my arms close to my sides most of the time? It mushes my muscle out and makes it look odd. :/ blergh.


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (May 31, 2006)

wonderful post!


----------



## lovalotz (May 31, 2006)

Yay!
If only we all had a bit more of that type of attitude in us =)
Haha I always feel guilty for missing even a few minutes of my daily workout or giving into that chocolate or icecream


----------

